# [NTFS] Backup Tar

## Jamesbch

Bonjour,

J'ai fait un backup d'une partition NTFS provenant de Windows (sûrement du iso) dans un tarball à partir de ma session sous Gentoo (celle-ci étant en locale utf-8). J'aimerais maintenant remettre sur un disque tout neuf les fichiers du backup sur une nouvelle partition NTFS que j'ai créé avec gparted.

Seulement voilà, il refuse d'extraire certains fichiers à caractères spéciaux comme les accents en donnant l'erreur suivante :

```
la fonction open a échoué: Chaîne multi-octets ou étendue de caractères invalide ou incomplète
```

(open pour les fichiers et mkdir pour les dossiers). Je suppose donc que mon archive a gardé l'encodage d'origine puisque à l'extraction je vois "acheté" comme étant: "achet\351/4".

J'ai essayé de changer la locale du mount.ntfs-3g en essayant :

```
mount /dev/sdd2 /mnt/others/vol1/ -o rw,uid=1000,gid=1000,locale=en_EN.utf-8 -t ntfs-3g
```

mais sans succès. Que faire dans ce cas ? J'espère que vous pourrez me venir en aide et je vous remercie d'avance.

PS: J'ai entendu parler d'iconv et d'un autre programme (de base aussi) qui permet de convertir le charset des noms de fichier. Peut-être permettent-ils de résoudre mon programme, mais j'ignore comment ?

----------

## avendesora

Si ca peut aider, \351 (octal) c'est "é" en latin1 aka iso-8859-1.

Ca ressemble pas à de l'UTF-8, qui serait 0xC3 0xA9.

[edit: et si la source est Windows en version FR ou EN, il y a de bonnes chances pour que le codepage de tes données soit du Windows 1250 - CP1250 pour iconv - ca ressemble beaucoup ou iso-8859-1, mais pas 100% identique je crois]

----------

## Jamesbch

Merci de ton renseignement avendesora.

J'ai dû passer par un rsync en convertissant avec l'option iconv les deux charsets. Cette solution est vraiment pas propre, est-ce qu'il y a une solution intégré à tar ? Ou bien peut-on faire un pipe entre les deux ?

----------

